# Rats for rehoming



## cheyy1022 (Jul 13, 2021)

Hi guys, i have 4 female rats (mama and her 3 babies) and 1male rat for rehoming. i’m living with my mother and she doesn’t want them in her house anymore so it’s i find them homes or we’re all out of here. and as i don’t have the finances to really leave on my own, i need to find them the best of homes. they’re super friendly, i live an hour east from Denver Colorado


----------

